# Anyone used CanadianForex or OzForex



## truetamara (Mar 23, 2012)

I am looking to make some transfers from my bank in Canada to my bank in Mexico, and I'm also interested in finding out this information for when we buy property here in Mexico.

My bank will do transfers, but there are fees, and I understand the exchange rate isn't always the best.

CanadianForex is a company that sends money from one country to another, kind of like Western Union, only on a bigger scale. Their fees are good (I think). There are no fees for amounts over $10,000 CAD. For smaller amounts, the fee is $15 CAD.

Has anyone used this company, or a similar company for making large money transfers? How did it go? Would you recommend it, or another company?

Thanks.


----------

